# Surefire C2 Centurion stopped working



## lovenhim (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was just cleaning my lights, wiping them off, cleaning the threads of the lights with a cloth and alcohol. I them applied a very light amount of grease to the threads. Well I was playing with the lights and the Surefire worked and came on, I turned it off and back on checking the threads but it did not come back on. Did it blow a bulb? It has the stock P60 module in it.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 3, 2010)

Check the batteries. If they are old then they might not have enough juice to fire the lamp.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you relatively new to the use of SF lights? Something has occurred that does not sound right. Would you describe exactly the actions that you took, starting with grabbing the light to start the cleaning process. Every detail is important here. Also, of course, check the batteries, as was just mentioned. Do you have the tools for use of flashlight, as a flashaholic, like a DMM, to measure the voltage of the battteries? What is the voltage of the batteries, resting as removed from the flashlight? Did you consider removing the batteries prior to cleaning?

Bill


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 3, 2010)

OK, I took the flashlight apart before cleaning and removed the lamp and batteries. I cleaned the light using a thread from this forum and put it back together. It worked for ten seconds and then I turned it off. I adjusted the twisty on the back so I could tap the rear switch for momentary operation and the light would not come on again. To make this short, it was the batteries. I replaced them and the light worked fine. I do not have a DMM, I wish I did because that would have solved some problems yesterday. You are right in saying that I am a newbie and I do not know what I am doing. I got this light in a trade from another forum for a razor. I am not a flashaholic but I like to learn, understand, and use the lights that I have.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 3, 2010)

Not my intention to put you down. We all start somewhere, and learn along the way. Keep reading, reading here, as CPF is a huge library of information. Your technique was appropriate for cleaning your light, and it would have been interesting to know the voltage of your batteries. Maybe the original Surefire batteries?

You can purchase an inexpensive DMM from Harbor Freight that will give you some good service. Prices start under $10.00. Keep posting and you will become a "flashaholic". :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## kelmo (Jul 3, 2010)

High output incans are hard on batteries. When the batteries become depleted, they may not have sufficient voltage to fire the lamp. My neighbor to the north has pointed out a way to test the voltage so that you may more accurately predict when failure will occur. What happened to you has happened to me. Also old cells die in their sleep when it comes to incans Always carry spares!


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 3, 2010)

kelmo said:


> High output incans are hard on batteries. When the batteries become depleted, they may not have sufficient voltage to fire the lamp. My neighbor to the north has pointed out a way to test the voltage so that you may more accurately predict when failure will occur. What happened to you has happened to me. Also old cells die in their sleep when it comes to incans Always carry spares!



So what happened is normal then? Hmmm, that does make it hard to judge when and if the thing may die on me. The flashlight when I got it in trade had Surefire CR123's in it so who knows how old they were. I used the light playing with it for maybe five minutes. I am not sure if I want to put an LED drop-in in it or not. I want to keep the incan look if I can, so i think that means placing a warm tint LED in it. I know the LED will give me better run times as well. The C2 will not be used for EDC, it is rather the light that sits and is there if the power goes out or camping, etc. I am starting to understand what I really have here and that a Surefire is one fine light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 3, 2010)

lovenhim said:


> I am starting to understand what I really have here and that a Surefire is one fine light.



Yes, Surefire's are nice lights and you have one of the better thought of SF lights, the C2. With a nice LED drop in, you will have a very user friendly light, one that you may end of carrying, instead of letting it sit there. Welcome to the world of flashlights, and other lighting, CPF .:wave: 

Bill


----------



## sappyg (Jul 3, 2010)

lovenhim said:


> Hello everyone. I was just cleaning my lights, wiping them off, cleaning the threads of the lights with a cloth and alcohol. I them applied a very light amount of grease to the threads. Well I was playing with the lights and the Surefire worked and came on, I turned it off and back on checking the threads but it did not come back on. Did it blow a bulb? It has the stock P60 module in it.


 
welcome to wacky world of incan. i remember my dismay when the batteries gave out on brand new G2 p60..... even worse with the G3. i felt jipped somehow. 

the only way you will enjoy incan is to invest in a a charger and rechargable batteries and an aftermarket LA. the P60 LA will not handle the voltage of RCR123's. if the C2 is going to mostly sit around maybe it's just best to stock up on some good primaries and be done with it.

back in those days my 1st reaction was to surf the bay and i picked up a cheap no name LED R2 drop in rated around 300 lumins.... extremely bright. build quality is not great but it works. the trade off is that the beam has a dohnut shape in it and the tint is kinda sickening.... cool.


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 3, 2010)

That was strange to me. The C2 was working and then it just did not work. I am use to the old Maglite where it just goes dim and dies. This thing just shut off so I thought the bulb blew in it.  Yep welcome to the wacky world of incan. LOL I am seriously thinking warm LED drop in here. LOL


----------



## 325addict (Jul 4, 2010)

The first time this happened to me with my C3 / P90 combo, I realized that the discharge-curve of Lithium primaries is _very _steep indeed... unlike alkaline batteries, a lithium CR123A battery suddenly dies. 

You want a warm white LED drop in? Then I seriously urge you to take a look at deal extreme, and then look for sku 17592.

I use this LED drop-in in my C2 as well, so I can _guarantee_ you, it will fit and work... and it has a VERY nice color of the light indeed!


Timmo.


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 4, 2010)

325addict said:


> The first time this happened to me with my C3 / P90 combo, I realized that the discharge-curve of Lithium primaries is _very _steep indeed... unlike alkaline batteries, a lithium CR123A battery suddenly dies.
> 
> You want a warm white LED drop in? Then I seriously urge you to take a look at deal extreme, and then look for sku 17592.
> 
> ...



What about this drop in: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12501

I would like to have these features:

warm LED
3 modes low/med/hi starting in low
can use primary cr123 or 3.6v RCR123
flood beam

thanks for the help in finding a drop in


----------



## kelmo (Jul 4, 2010)

lovenhim said:


> ...The C2 will not be used for EDC, it is rather the light that sits and is there if the power goes out or camping, etc...



If it's going to be a Sentinel then just put a fresh set of batteries in it. The P60 LA really puts out a gorgeous beam!


----------



## signal 13 (Jul 8, 2010)

I used a C2/P60 on duty for a while but couldn't stand two things:

The sudden failure of the light when the batteries got too low to fire up the incan lamp and the lamp itself going out. 

I hated having to troubleshoot what had happened when my light died in the field. I promptly switched over to a Malkoff M60 that way when the light died, I knew it was more than likely the batteries. 

I sure wish the M60 was still in production :mecry:


----------

